# "Red Flint" aquarium sand



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Does anybody know where to buy red flint aquarium sand http://www.redflint.com/? I checked amazon dot com and other online stores but no luck finding it. Does any LFS in the greater Boston, MA area have it?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I think you are out of luck in your area.

Red flint is a mined aggregate sold mainly as landscaping and filtration material in the upper midwest. It's popular as aquarium gravel and is sold in just about every fish store in WI, MN, MI, and IL but it's too expensive and too small of a market to ship cross country so you can't find it on the east or west coasts.

Andy


----------



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the reply and info.

Will aquarium sand (.45 - 55 mm) be too fine granularity wise and will cause problems with my canister filters?

Thanks,


----------



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Just got off the phone with a distributor and they are going to sending me a sample of the various sizes of the aquarium sand. This way I don't have to worry if the sand I select will be too small and chew up the impeller on my canister filter.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I use it in my tanks all the time without problem. One thing is that it does have small pieces of iron ore in it which will cling to magnetic impellers. Not really ideal for powerheads or some HOB filters but not really much of a problem with canisters.

It is also very sharp and not good for corydoras in case you have any.

Andy


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The Red Flint aquarium sand is the same grit size as their PFS. Most likely the same product in a different bag. I lucked into two bags of their 1/8" gravel a number of years ago. I really like the colour.


----------

